

Tech Talk: Organization, reuse, and big Backbone.js apps at Airbnb -Harry Shoff - zephyrnh
http://www.airbnb.com/meetups/wcj3xh4de-tech-talk-harry-shoff

======
zafriedman
I dug a little deeper after seeing this and came across this:
<http://airbnb.github.com/backpack.js/> [This is where Obama "Not Bad" meme
would go].

~~~
_harry
Haha, good digging.

That's the gross/first-draft/would-this-work version.

I'll be talking about why I think that approach is undesirable and some ideas
for making it better.

~~~
simonz05
What about us Euro JavaScript junkies? Are we not entitled to a text version
of the talk, maybe in the form of a HN comment. Are we not!?

~~~
_harry
We love Europe!

I'm told the talk will be live streaming here:
[http://replay.vidyo.airbnb.com/replay/webcastShow.html?key=y...](http://replay.vidyo.airbnb.com/replay/webcastShow.html?key=y4wqW5QsZecVAGj)
and a recording will be posted here: <http://www.airbnb.com/tech_talks> at
some point in the future.

~~~
simonz05
Lovely. Looking forward to it.

------
chrishenn
Looks fantastic, though I thought they only used Backbone for their mobile
site.

~~~
_harry
That was our first project that used Backbone. Since then, Backbone has made
its way to the web site all over the place.

